# Does anyone know if this painting is valuable, recently brought in a charity shop. The person’s name is JRichardson 87



## lbrads2000 (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

It is worth, to you, what you paid for it. It's an nice work, to be sure, but nothing on the 'net about a painter who signed their paintings in that manner, so probably worth about what you paid for it. No telling what value someone else would put on it.


----------

